# In a panic!



## clare w

Husband went to Docs a week or two ago,as he was really thirsty all the time. They sent him for a blood test yesterday and the Docs called at 6pm last night to say they suspect severe diabetes! Don't know the ins and outs but Doc said "Normal reading is 5, people with diabetes read 12, yours is 24 !" Doc asked him to go back this morning to repaet tests,and he's just called me to say test came back as "29" !!! They are considering sending him straight to hospital from the surgery!!! Can this be right? He feels perfectly well and healthy otherwise??? What do these numbers actually mean??


----------



## Mark T

Welcome to the forums, don't be in too much of a panic!

Assuming they are doing spot blood tests for blood sugar, the values are mmol/Litre and indicate how much glucose there is in your husbands blood.

The reference value is between 3.6 and 5.8 mmol/L

So at 24 and 29 he has really high blood sugar!

You Doctor should probably test for ketones at this level (which your husband may or may not have).


----------



## novorapidboi26

clare w said:


> Husband went to Docs a week or two ago,as he was really thirsty all the time. They sent him for a blood test yesterday and the Docs called at 6pm last night to say they suspect severe diabetes! Don't know the ins and outs but Doc said "Normal reading is 5, people with diabetes read 12, yours is 24 !" Doc asked him to go back this morning to repaet tests,and he's just called me to say test came back as "29" !!! They are considering sending him straight to hospital from the surgery!!! Can this be right? He feels perfectly well and healthy otherwise??? What do these numbers actually mean??



A hospital stay is likely, those numbers mean his pancreas is not producing insulin which allows the glucose in his blood to escape and be used by his muscles and organs........

Sounds like Type 1............the thirst is caused dehydration due to the body getting rid of the excess sugar through the kidneys, pee.........


Let the doctors decide.............dont panic........


----------



## clare w

Yes,type 1 was mentioned....but he doesn't eat much sugary stuff? We don't take sugar in drinks, and he just doesn't have a sweet tooth-unlike me!!! He has been drinking a lot of sugary squash though,because of his thirst...can type 1 just start suddenly then?? He's 54 !!


----------



## Robster65

Hi Clare. Welcome and well done for posting. 

We've all survived the diagnosis of diabetes and can assure you that life goes on pretty well afterwards, although it must feel very frightening.

As has been said, your husband's blood sugar is pretty high, but most of the members on here (myself included) have had readings higher than that from time to time, so as long as he gets the attention he needs, he'll return to normal ranges but will need to be more careful about his diet, exercise and, if he's a type 1 diabetic, will need insulin injections every day.

If there are any questions you'd like answered, fire away. 

Rob


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hi Clare

Just to add that while Type 1 is more commonly diagnosed in young people, there are several forum members who did not develop the condition until late into adulthood. There are other rarer more 'glamorous' forms of diabetes too, such as MODY (maturity onset diabetes of the young) and LADA (latent autoimmune diabetes in adults) which your Dr might also be testing for to get an accurate diagnosis/treatment in place.

Development of diabetes (type 1 or type 2) has little to do with how much sugar is eaten. Type 2 is a metabolic disorder where the processing of any carbohydrate (of which sugar is just one form) is impaired. Being overweight is a risk factor in developing type 2 but not necessarily the cause (there are many more overweight people than there are diabetics, and a proportion of type 2's are normal weight or under weight). 

If, as seems likely, your husband is diagnosed with type 1 that is an auto-immune condition where the body begins to destroy the insulin-producig cells in the pancreas. What triggers the immune system to attack the pancreas is still not very well understood, but it has nothing to do with diet.

Hope you get some answers when you see the doctors. Hope you find this forum a good source of support.

M


----------



## clare w

But can it just come on suddenly like that??? And what about his squeamish ness with needles-he hates them..couldn't take the kids of their injections when they were small! And what about the fact he doesn't eat sugary stuff? So many questions just now !! Until last year when he took early retirement he had a medical exam every 6 months for his job, and that was all normal...why suddenly now??


----------



## Northerner

clare w said:


> Yes,type 1 was mentioned....but he doesn't eat much sugary stuff? We don't take sugar in drinks, and he just doesn't have a sweet tooth-unlike me!!! He has been drinking a lot of sugary squash though,because of his thirst...can type 1 just start suddenly then?? He's 54 !!



Hi Clare, welcome to the forum  Diabetes is not just about sugar, it is about the body's ability to handle and process carbohydrates so they can be used for energy - sugar is just one form of carbohydrate, as are potatoes, rice, pasta, bread and many more. You need insulin to help use these carbohydrates or they build up and raise blood glucose levels. The sugary drinks he has been craving will be because his brain thinks he's not getting enough glucose. Type 1 is not as unusual as you may think in adulthood - I was 49 when diagnosed and there are many others here the same. 

Try not to panic! If it is Type 1 diabetes then he is lucky that it has been caught before he has fallen really ill. Try to take things one step at a time and not worry or speculate too much (difficult, I know!). We are here to help out wiht any questions you may have - nothing is considered 'silly'!


----------



## Northerner

clare w said:


> But can it just come on suddenly like that??? And what about his squeamish ness with needles-he hates them..couldn't take the kids of their injections when they were small! And what about the fact he doesn't eat sugary stuff? So many questions just now !! Until last year when he took early retirement he had a medical exam every 6 months for his job, and that was all normal...why suddenly now??



I was in training for a marathon, but the week before I was due to run it I became very ill - I spent the week in hospital being diagnosed! So yes, Type 1 in particular can come on very quickly indeed. In some ways, this is better than Type 2 which may go undetected for many years, but all the time causing damage. A tiny silver lining, but not much, I agree!

As for injections, he shouldn't worry about the big long syringes that people get for vaccinations etc. For diabetes these days, insulin is injected using pen-type devices that have tiny needles (as small as 4mm). The majority of the time you don't feel a thing. There are also things you can get to hide the needle when injecting and this can help.


----------



## Robster65

It is thought, with type 1, that a virus or trauma may trigger the body's immune system to attack the insuling producing cells in the pancreas (beta cells) and from that moment, you become diabetic, although it generally takes many months before the symptoms become bad enough to warrant a doctor's appointment.

So, yes, it can and does come on suddenly, but it may also be a gradual decline in insulin production by the pancreas.

The needle phobia is something that may need tackling separately by the medical team, but it's quite common, so must be solveable.

Rob


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

clare w said:


> But can it just come on suddenly like that???



A rapid onset is one of the things with T1.

When I was diagnosed I went from healthy non-diabetic to diagnosis with T1 in a matter of a few months. I understand that my pancreas will have been under attack during that time and gradually I had less and less ability to process carbohydrate and get the glucose out of my bloodstream into cells (as more and more islet cells in the pancreas were destroyed). I was asked to go straight into hospital from my 'blood test results' appointment too.

The body begins to metabolise fat to get the glucose it needs (since it can't process the carbohydrate in food any more) and then begins to go to work on muscles, making you lose weight. A by-product of this emergency measure is the production of ketones in the bloodstream which turn the blood acidic and need to be flushed out by the kidneys (hence excessive thirst and urination).

The good news is that there has never been a better time in history to be diabetic. Modern treatment methods allow the condition to be effectively controlled and managed and make living a normal, long, healthy life with diabetes possible with a little work and support.

Hope you get some good info from your Drs soon to put your minds at rest.

M


----------



## Copepod

Welcome Clare - in the words of Hitch-hiker's Guide to Galaxy, don't panic; think of this board as your towel!

Numbers without units are difficult to interpret - instant finger prick blood glucose, current blood glucose level from venous blood analysed by lab, HbA1c measure of last few weeks blood glucose levels all have similar numbers, but mean different things.

However, as Northerner says, being "discovered" with diabetes when just thirsty and feeling "perfectly well and healthy otherwise" is positive. Once your husband and GP start working on his treatment, things will start to improve - the thirst will go. Of course, it won't just be your husand and his doctor - you and other family member will be involved, he may be refered to specialist diabetes clinic staff, including doctors, specialist nurses, dieticians etc; he may be able to attend a training course eg DAFNE for type 1 diabetes, DESMOND for type 2 diabetes; he and his employer may also have to make adjustments. 

We can try to explain things here, so ask away - even better if he can join this board himself.


----------



## veganlass

HUGS take support from the folks on here. Hope all goes well.


----------



## clare w

Thanks all-still waiting to hear back from him...will keep you posted x


----------



## Natalie123

Hi Clare, Like everyone else has said, try not to panic. I had a bad needle phobia when I was diagnosed too - I think it is very common. I got used to the insulin injections and to be honest I usually don't feel them. There are people who can help your husband cope with needle phobia - I saw a psychologist who helped me deal with it, I am going to see a new one soon as I still have issues with blood tests. Best wishes to you and your husband x


----------



## Ellie Jones

HI Clare 

Sorry it seems that you'll in a position to join our club, but has you can see there is life after diagnoses...

It is daughting and very frightening at first turning your world upside down, and yes you do go through a grief process for the lost life you percieved you had...

But thankfully there of forums like this one (one of the best) where not only can we show that there is life after diagnoses, but it can be quite normal...  And we can explain the lingo as diabetes does come with a complete new language to it...   We are very good at explaining things in laymens terms and translating diabetic medical terms..

If your hubby finds himself having to inject insulin, he soon get over his fear and dislike of needles..  Partly because of the use of insulin pens rather than a sysring and you can even get needles with a little auto-cover on them so you don't actually see the needle itself, how cool is that...

I had a total fear of injections, when I was diagnosed it was syringes only  But you do learn to cope with the notion of stabing yourself... 

Mind you After 20+ years of injecting myself, I've still not actually over-come my fear of other people injecting me!  When I sustained a dog bite at work ended up in minor injuries unit, the practioner nurse was rather bemused that every though I could inject myself, I almost hit the deck when he gave me a tetanus injection... Went white as a sheet and very faint LOL

So don't worry too much (I know it's not easy) as there plenty of help and support about...  And never forget no question is silly, if you don't know then ask..  as we've all asked the same questions ourselves..


----------



## clare w

Well, he's back..def diabetes type 1 by the looks of it. He has boxes of gear, Metformin pills (??) a Contour machine and urine test sticks....kind of expected some sort of leaflet with advice/info ,but nothing..so much to take in so quickly..all they said was if his urine changes the test stick colour he must go straight to hospital !


----------



## shiv

If they are sure he is type 1, he shouldn't be on Metformin, he needs to be on insulin. Is it possible that they think he has one of the other sorts of diabetes such as LADA or MODY, which has the potential to be treated with tablets to begin with?


----------



## Ellie Jones

If he's got T1 diabetes as Shiv says metformin isn't going to help I know this from personal experience...

The meter he's been given, he should use it to test before a meal and 2 hours after, when he gets up and before bed latter I tend to keep this one at set time, mine is 10pm rather than doing it the verious time I toddle off..

The next week or so it's wise to keep a food diary as this can help to interpretate his BG reading better, and he will learn to understand how different foods effect him...

Don't be tempted to avoid a bg test because it might be high, as this give the information that's need by both himself and his diabetic team to work out how and what treatments need changing and/or started...

The urine sticks given are for Ketones and these can be nasty little blighters indeed as they production is the sign that the body is heading towards DKA, so if they appear yep get off to the hospital..

As it's the weekend so gp won't be available, I suggest any concerns get yourself off down to the hospital..


----------



## Northerner

clare w said:


> Well, he's back..def diabetes type 1 by the looks of it. He has boxes of gear, Metformin pills (??) a Contour machine and urine test sticks....kind of expected some sort of leaflet with advice/info ,but nothing..so much to take in so quickly..all they said was if his urine changes the test stick colour he must go straight to hospital !



Are the urine test sticks called 'ketostix' or 'diastix'? Sounds like they may be suspecting a slow-onset Type 1 and the metformin may help to keep his blood sugar levels down a bit for now. If you have a contour meter then this will be to do a fingerprick test to see what his blood glucose levels are. Did they explain any of this to you and how to use it? Or did they give you a phone number to contact if unsure? If you have any doubts, then please ask - there is a lot to take in at first.


----------



## clare w

Nope,no phone number to call...and he didn't want me to go with him so I can't be sure of what was said. they def said type 1. but were unsure how to proceed immediately, and made several phone calls elsewhere before deciding on Metformin stuff. I get the impression that's just to get him over the weekend, then monday he goes back again-maybe for insulin?


----------



## shiv

If he's definitely type 1 he needs to be on insulin, not metformin - I don't know the ins and outs of metformin but it basically helps your body use your own insulin better - but if he's type 1 he won't be producing any!

Please keep us informed


----------



## Northerner

clare w said:


> Nope,no phone number to call...and he didn't want me to go with him so I can't be sure of what was said. they def said type 1. but were unsure how to proceed immediately, and made several phone calls elsewhere before deciding on Metformin stuff. I get the impression that's just to get him over the weekend, then monday he goes back again-maybe for insulin?



There can be some confusion when Type 1 strikes in later life Clare, so this is perhaps why they gave the metformin rather than insulin straight away - he would need some instruction on how to administer it (and how much) and they must have deemed his levels and symptoms OK to last him until more help could be given (all my assumptions, of course!). If the urine sticks are ketone testing sticks, then I'm afraid it will need a trip to the hospital as things can get quite horrible very quickly if ketones show up (I'd already reached this stage when I got diagnosed - not pleasant!)

The best thing to do over the weekend is to try and avoid food with too much carbohydrate in it, especially refined carbs like white bread and sugary food. Bacon and eggs, omelettes, small quantities of seeded/granary bread, lots of vegetables (not potatoes), nuts etc. are best to have the least effect on his blood glucose levels whilst he is waiting for his appointment on Monday.

We're here all weekend, so don't hesitate to ask if you have questions!


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> If he's definitely type 1 he needs to be on insulin, not metformin - I don't know the ins and outs of metformin but it basically helps your body use your own insulin better - but if he's type 1 he won't be producing any!
> 
> Please keep us informed



Metformin helps primarily by reducing the liver's output of glucose, plus other, lesser effects, Shiv. He may still have some insulin production if slow-onset (suggested by symptoms only being thirst). Having said that, I doubt the metformin would get to work so quickly to have an effect over the weekend!


----------



## clare w

The Metformin tabs say 3 a day,but doc says 1 today,to build up to 3 by monday....and the sticks are Valustix??


----------



## Northerner

clare w said:


> The Metformin tabs say 3 a day,but doc says 1 today,to build up to 3 by monday....and the sticks are Valustix??



From a quick look online it seems that one version of Valuestix can test for both glucose and ketones. Better read the patient information leaflet carefully so you know what any test is showing.

Metformin is normally introduced gradually - it can have side-effects, so expect some gastric upset/windiness etc. Building up to 3 over a weekend seems a bit swift, so the side-effects may be quite pronounced if your husband is prone to them!


----------



## Robster65

It could be that we all learn something from your husband in the coming weeks. As has been said, the late onset of type 1 seems to bring with it slightly differing needs.

If he's really lucky, he may even avoid the needles (at least for the time being) ! 

I think metformin lowers insulin resistance as well (or I may have dreamt that) making a small amount of insulin go a bit further. If his pancreas is producing none at all, then I doubt they would have prescribed it, unless there are other reasons.

Rob


----------



## Ellie Jones

Just check out he Valustix

I would assume that you've got the valustic 8, which covers protien, glucose and kentone etc..

The smaller Valusitx 2's only test glucouse and protien which at BG of 29 he's going to have both glucose and protien in his urine!

I really don't know what they are playing at if they think he's T1 diabetic then the only treatment is insulin..

Metformin does slow of the glucose from the liver and also Rob say, helps to reduce insulin resistence help cells to take up the glucose easier..  But he's not going to see much of an effect as it take about a month to fully see it's effects on the blood glucose levels..  and it has a maxium capability of lower blood glucose by about 1 or 2%!

If he's T1 then it seems that they are trying to stall an hospital admittence on top of the weekend!

But best advise is if he's worried take himself off to the hospital...

P.S  for clares hubby..

If Clare is willing to go with you to your appointments, it don't half make life easier as there's a lot of new information to take on board and two pairs of ears are better than one, what you miss being said hopefully she will pick up..


----------



## cath12134

clare w said:


> Husband went to Docs a week or two ago,as he was really thirsty all the time. They sent him for a blood test yesterday and the Docs called at 6pm last night to say they suspect severe diabetes! Don't know the ins and outs but Doc said "Normal reading is 5, people with diabetes read 12, yours is 24 !" Doc asked him to go back this morning to repaet tests,and he's just called me to say test came back as "29" !!! They are considering sending him straight to hospital from the surgery!!! Can this be right? He feels perfectly well and healthy otherwise??? What do these numbers actually mean??


My blood sugars were over 44 mmol when I was diagnosed as a type 1 almost 20 years ago. Life does go on, honestly! Good luck to you both - I would recommend that you read everything you can get your hands on once you have a definite diagnosis and if in doubt, ask!


----------



## clare w

Yes,the stix are the 8 parameter ones.....his reading last night was 19,but this morning after breakfast was 29 again..is that right??Sorry for all the Q's but we just feel a bit adrift right now!


----------



## margie

Hi Clare - you said they said to go back if the strips turned colour - but if there are eight different tests - did they tell him which one to look at ? and do you know what the eight tests are ?

29 is very high - could you call your GP or NHS Direct and ask for clarification on what you are meant to be looking out for ?


----------



## Mark T

clare w said:


> Yes,the stix are the 8 parameter ones.....his reading last night was 19,but this morning after breakfast was 29 again..is that right??Sorry for all the Q's but we just feel a bit adrift right now!


29 is very high.  As marge has said on her post - does the stix show that he has any ketones?

If he is eating cereal in the morning, this is usually not very good many diabetics as they are absolutely loaded with carbohydrate which your husbands body cannot tolerate right now.  Eggs and bacon would actually be better from a blood sugar point of view!


----------



## clare w

Yes,he was told to watch the ketones,and so far they are fine....thanks for the warning re cereal..he has it every morning but it looks like I'll be cooking from now on !! He still feels tip top though....strange....!!!

The one thing he is struggling with,is the realisation his career,and indeed hobby, is over for good....a real end of an era,man and boy type of thing...devastating..


----------



## Northerner

clare w said:


> Yes,he was told to watch the ketones,and so far they are fine....thanks for the warning re cereal..he has it every morning but it looks like I'll be cooking from now on !! He still feels tip top though....strange....!!!
> 
> The one thing he is struggling with,is the realisation his career,and indeed hobby, is over for good....a real end of an era,man and boy type of thing...devastating..



There is very little that you can't do with diabetes that you could do before. Piloting a plane solo is one, HGV/PSV driver, joining the armed forces. Most of the problems are due to the possibility of getting unpredictable low blood sugars.


----------



## Mark T

clare w said:


> Yes,he was told to watch the ketones,and so far they are fine....thanks for the warning re cereal..he has it every morning but it looks like I'll be cooking from now on !! He still feels tip top though....strange....!!!
> 
> The one thing he is struggling with,is the realisation his career,and indeed hobby, is over for good....a real end of an era,man and boy type of thing...devastating..


No ketones is very good! (especially at 29).  If you see those it's head off to A+E for an insulin injection.

There are a few threads on here for breakfast, I'm sure you will find a few other ideas in case he gets bored of cooking 

It doesn't have to be a complete end of an era, once the shock has settled in and he has had time to consider things I'm sure he will realise that diabetes is not as limiting as he might think.

If you do the right precautions nothing much changes - of course there are always exceptions, my father had to be transferred within his company when the DVLA went all weird on insulin dependent lorry drivers (he could drive a 7.5 tonne but not a 11 tonne).


----------



## clare w

Northerner said:


> There is very little that you can't do with diabetes that you could do before. Piloting a plane solo is one, HGV/PSV driver, joining the armed forces. Most of the problems are due to the possibility of getting unpredictable low blood sugars.



You win! 
As a 747 Skipper his career is effectively over then....


----------



## Northerner

clare w said:


> You win!
> As a 747 Skipper his career is effectively over then....



That's a real shame, sorry to hear it  There is an organisation called Pilots With Diabetes which may be of interest to him:

http://www.pilotswithdiabetes.com/


----------



## Robster65

That's a real blow Clare. 

I hope he can find a career/hobby that allows him still to play with planes. Maybe he'll be able to go into training on simulators or something ?

Best of luck and don't let the doctors ignore any concerns you may have. If those BGs don't come down very soon, he'll need to get his medication reviewed.

Rob


----------



## Doghouse

Hi Clare
Welcome to the group. I cannot add much technical help, others have got there first, and they are better at it than me. This is what I like about here, loads of good advise, and support when needed. 
I am a late onset Type 1, diagnosed at 57. I had been developing symptoms over about 4 months. At first my surgery assumed I was type 2, and gave me Metformin. This had no effect in the D. So they gave me Gliclazide as well, and then I really felt ill.

Eventually they realized. I was sent to the diabetics dept of my hospital, who showed me the way of insulin. When they found out I spend time on my own walking in Snowdonia, they were in a minor flap, and I was given a crash course in carb counting and other things there and then, (I had others later). Two weeks later I was back in the hills.

There is life after diagnosis. Its not all plain sailing, and you do have to learn lots. However it does not stop me doing much of what I want to. For me, the worst problems are time constraints.

I think it is important that you attend your husbands consultations. As well as medics, his care team consists of himself and you.

Hope this helps, Mike


----------



## clare w

Thank you all for your kind thoughts/words.....it helps a little...
Rob-you made me laugh-simulators were the bane of his life,every 6 months....never in a million years !!!


----------



## Robster65

Maybe after dinner speaking then ! 

There used to be a pilot who did it in the 70s/80s. My brother had a tape of some of his repertoire.

Definitely get in touch with that organisation that Northerner mentioned. Things may not be as bleak as they first seem. 

Rob


----------



## clare w

There was an Air Traffic Controller who did that too-that's my old job!So far so good over the weekend anyway..his readings are coming in around 18 or so now, and still nothing untoward on the pee front! More appts with GP tomorrow-it's like trying to drink from from a fire hose..so much to take in...thursday all was perfectly normal, now our life is total disarray...

One thing I meant to ask, how are you supposed to dispose of the needles from the machine? Surely they can't go in the bin?? Do we need to get a special bin or some sort?


----------



## am64

hi clare ...you should have a sharps bin provided for all the paraphernalia ...if not keep seperately and ask for one then put them in there...or you could always use them like this .......heheee

http://diabotica.blogspot.com/


----------



## Doghouse

AM64, Whats the point.....He He

Clare,
 I/we produce a load of this waste. I have a sharps boxs, in which I throw all biohazard stuff - needles, lancetts, test strips. I can dispose of these at my normal chemist. I'm told though that some chemists will not accept such stuff. Other fourm members might advise for this case. Perhaps that deserves a new thread.
Mike


----------



## am64

Doghouse said:


> AM64, Whats the point.....He He
> 
> 
> Mike



hahha the point is art !!


----------



## Alan S

clare w said:


> Husband went to Docs a week or two ago,as he was really thirsty all the time. They sent him for a blood test yesterday and the Docs called at 6pm last night to say they suspect severe diabetes! Don't know the ins and outs but Doc said "Normal reading is 5, people with diabetes read 12, yours is 24 !" Doc asked him to go back this morning to repaet tests,and he's just called me to say test came back as "29" !!! They are considering sending him straight to hospital from the surgery!!! Can this be right? He feels perfectly well and healthy otherwise??? What do these numbers actually mean??


G'day Clare

I'm a late arrival to this thread, so I've read right through it.

I notice there has been a tendency for a cyber-diagnosis of type 1. Please stop worrying about his type for the moment, because the important thing right now is how he should manage it at this early stage.

Personally, I will swim against the current and suggest that he is type 2. I have seen several new type 2s appear on forums over the years with initial numbers higher than his.

You wrote later:


> Well, he's back..def diabetes type 1 by the looks of it. He has boxes of gear, Metformin pills (??) a Contour machine and urine test sticks....kind of expected some sort of leaflet with advice/info ,but nothing..so much to take in so quickly..all they said was if his urine changes the test stick colour he must go straight to hospital !




I don't see any mention of insulin or sulfs despite his high initial blood glucose readings. The doctors are treating him as a type 2. If he is type 2 his career may not be over at all, even if he may need insulin initially to get back below glucotoxicity levels. He may be able to  continue without insulin or sulfs after the initial period.  

I wrote this for new type 2s; please ask *HIM* to read it: (click on it): *Getting Started*

Then ask *HIM* to drop in here himself to have a chat to us. It is much easier to pass on the information he is not going to like about the changes he may need to make to his lifestyle directly. You really don't want to become the "Food Police" for his menu.

Best wishes; I look forward to meeting him.


----------



## clare w

Thanks Alan-they did say he would need Insulin,and he is to go back this morning to learn more about that....think they just wanted to get him over the weekend initially. Will post more when we know more...but the chances of him coming on here himself are minimal....


----------



## Northerner

clare w said:


> Thanks Alan-they did say he would need Insulin,and he is to go back this morning to learn more about that....think they just wanted to get him over the weekend initially. Will post more when we know more...but the chances of him coming on here himself are minimal....



Hope things go well today Clare. If there is anything they say that you are not sure of, then do ask for an explanation, there can be a lot to absorb.


----------



## Copepod

Clare W - is your husband really a 747 skipper? If so, diabetes treated with insulin probably does mean the end to career as airline pilot. There is a tendency for diabetes to lead to balnket bans for some professional activities, although amateur activity may still be possible. Sorry to be blunt, when diagnosed, some 15 years ago, but I _found_ ill-informed comments from friends, relatives, professionals etc that diabetes doesn't stop you do anything a bit painful. Most of them didn't even know what SCUBA or marine biology meant when I asked for advice from professionals. Since internet, there are more options to explore personal accounts of experiences, but rules vary between countries etc. 

Speaking from experience, it can be too painful to want to pay to do something you used to be paid to do. I resigned my TA commission to travel overseas, aiming to emigrate to Australia or New Zealand, once I'd made some contacts. I had BSc Marine Biology and some BSAC SCUBA experience. While employed as a guide on seal & dolphin swimming tours, I had a medical before beginning my training as a SCUBA diving instructor, paying costs only, as boss employed instructor. Medical revealed diabetes and after getting PADI basic SCUBA qualification, I've never SCUBA dived again, although snorkel and swim in sea whenever possible. Despite lots of arctic exploration experience, some experience working on Antarctic marine organisms (including copepods) in a lab before diagnosis, working in Antarctica became banned. Not even allowed to drive minibuses, so couldn't transfer to another aspect of eco-tourism and couldn't rejoin TA. Since diagnosis, I have worked on more expeditions, including a month on South Georgia, but employment is the ban. Plus every year, my partner, who I met while working at BAS HQ in Cambridge, goes to work in Antarctica for several weeks / months, which is a bit tough.


----------



## clare w

Yes he is, or rather was till recently ! He actually took voluntary redundancy from BA last year and was taking a bit of time out before deciding whether to stay retired, or go back into the fray elsewhere.....
Not much to report from todays appt- they were badly pressed for time so we only had 10 mins with a nurse....we are to go back next week for a 30mins appt where she will explain how they go about defining if it's T1 or T2...his blood test this morning was completely off the scale of the machine ..it just read "HI" rather than giving a figure !


----------



## Northerner

clare w said:


> Yes he is, or rather was till recently ! He actually took voluntary redundancy from BA last year and was taking a bit of time out before deciding whether to stay retired, or go back into the fray elsewhere.....
> Not much to report from todays appt- they were badly pressed for time so we only had 10 mins with a nurse....we are to go back next week for a 30mins appt where she will explain how they go about defining if it's T1 or T2...his blood test this morning was completely off the scale of the machine ..it just read "HI" rather than giving a figure !



What was their reaction to this 'HI'? I'm very surprised that they seem to be so laid back about this - a week can be a long time to wait if he needs insulin!


----------



## Robster65

Hi Clare.

I know it's obviously not yourself who needs convincing, but it sounds as though they are leaving your husband hanging by a fine thread, which is merely prolonging his misery. If his BG is that high, he should be on medication, whether insulin or otherwise to bring it down. His renal system and others will be under extreme stress at those levels and it seems irresponsible of the clinic to do little or nothing while they try to fit him in.

If it were any of us, post-diagnosis, we would be turning up at A&E with prolonged BGs that high to avoid damage. Just because he's yet to be officially diagnosed, it doesn't make him immune from complications.

Have they given any dietary guidance at all ?

Rob


----------



## clare w

They gave him a leaflet to read with dietary advice,but I already do pretty much everything on it, best practise...they told him off for having sugar on cereal this morning,and said they'd go into more detail next week when he has a 30min appt..


----------



## am64

clare ..i really dont think this is acceptable ...can you arrange an earlier appointment ...good luck x


----------



## Northerner

clare w said:


> They gave him a leaflet to read with dietary advice,but I already do pretty much everything on it, best practise...they told him off for having sugar on cereal this morning,and said they'd go into more detail next week when he has a 30min appt..



I'm sorry if we all seem to be going on about this Clare, but if he is consistently getting levels that are off the scale of his meter (as indicated by the 'HI' reading) then he really should be getting much closer attention than a rushed 10 minute talk with a nurse and a 30 minute appointment a week later. 

I would urge you to think about cutting right back on any carbohydrates in order to try and reduce his levels. Lean meats, eggs, vegetables (other than potatoes or sweet potato), cheese - all are preferable for now to bread, pasta, rice etc. - including cereal of any type, as practically all packaged cereal, however 'healthy' it may claim to be, is full of carbohydrate. Try doing a test when he wakes in the morning, and another test an hour after breakfast to see what sort of a difference there is in the numbers. I know the numbers probably don't mean much to you at the moment, but I think you can understand the scale of difference - a non-diabetic will be between about 4 and 6 mmol/l on waking.

I do not understand the delay in providing appropriate education and treatment, it seems far too unhurried given the indicators.


----------



## Robster65

Just to add a note to that.

If he's type 1 and producing no, or little, of his own insulin, then he will still get higher than normal BGs due to the liver secreting glucose at a steady rate into the bloodstream (which is normal), but with few carbs going in, it will produce glucose from protein and fat, so without insulin injected, he is going to struggle to maintain a normal BG range.

If his pancreas is working at a reduced rate, he may then find it can cope with the lower levels of carbs. At least it may show you how much insulin he's still producing.

Sorry to add more info to the pile. 

Rob


----------



## clare w

Northerner said:


> I'm sorry if we all seem to be going on about this Clare, but if he is consistently getting levels that are off the scale of his meter (as indicated by the 'HI' reading) then he really should be getting much closer attention than a rushed 10 minute talk with a nurse and a 30 minute appointment a week later.
> 
> I would urge you to think about cutting right back on any carbohydrates in order to try and reduce his levels. Lean meats, eggs, vegetables (other than potatoes or sweet potato), cheese - all are preferable for now to bread, pasta, rice etc. - including cereal of any type, as practically all packaged cereal, however 'healthy' it may claim to be, is full of carbohydrate. Try doing a test when he wakes in the morning, and another test an hour after breakfast to see what sort of a difference there is in the numbers. I know the numbers probably don't mean much to you at the moment, but I think you can understand the scale of difference - a non-diabetic will be between about 4 and 6 mmol/l on waking.
> 
> I do not understand the delay in providing appropriate education and treatment, it seems far too unhurried given the indicators.



He's normally in the high teens on waking,then high twenties after brekkie...


----------



## Northerner

clare w said:


> He's normally in the high teens on waking,then high twenties after brekkie...



Could you try bacon eggs and mushrooms one morning - no bread - just to compare, taking readings before breakfast and one and two hours after? Is he taking the metformin still?


----------



## Alan S

clare w said:


> They gave him a leaflet to read with dietary advice,but I already do pretty much everything on it, best practise...they told him off for having sugar on cereal this morning,and said they'd go into more detail next week when he has a 30min appt..



I'd tell him off for having the cereal. Has he read this yet: (click on it): *Test, Review, Adjust*?


----------



## Copepod

clare w said:


> Yes he is, or rather was till recently ! He actually took voluntary redundancy from BA last year and was taking a bit of time out before deciding whether to stay retired, or go back into the fray elsewhere.....



Best of luck for finding something suitable - I found lateral thinking the best way forward. However, as others have said, don't lose sight of the search for proper treatment, medication if needed etc. It's tough if you have to use insulin to keep you alive, but that means the end of certain rights / opportunities, no matter how well you control your condition.


----------



## clare w

The jobs not a huge issue-in all probability he was going to stay retired,it's just closed a door that was open,that's all.
More worrying is his lack of interest/ability to take this seriously. He's been scoffing bread all day,put soy sauce all over his healthy home cooked stir fry,and forgot to test his blood as per docs instructions..it was 32....!!!!


----------



## margie

clare w said:


> The jobs not a huge issue-in all probability he was going to stay retired,it's just closed a door that was open,that's all.
> More worrying is his lack of interest/ability to take this seriously. He's been scoffing bread all day,put soy sauce all over his healthy home cooked stir fry,and forgot to test his blood as per docs instructions..it was 32....!!!!



Hi Clare - at the moment he is in denial. Some people stay in it longer than others. He's also possibly feeling hungry as his brain will be confused into believing its not getting enough fuel. 

Has he been told why its important to get his levels under control - does he know what levels non-diabetics would see - the difference might shock them.

In the meantime - you are probably getting quite stressed and worried - vent as much as you like.  Hope you get some resolution soon.


----------



## Robster65

Would imagine he's going through the grief/loss cycle and, as margie says, is in the denial stage.

He'll be angry at diabetes for taking away his freedom of choice and I would guess he's going to show it who's boss. 

As Margie suggests, there are some pretty graphic examples of what can happen if he doesn't start accepting it. Do you think it possible that the doctors have tried to get him onto insulin and he's rejected their suggestions ?

It still seems odd that they're dragging it out so much when he clearly needs more medical intervention than he's had.

Rob


----------



## clare w

Yes,he is aware what normal should be-we tested mine and it was 5.....
The staff at the GP don't go into detail,they (I guess)grow used to having to speak to the lowest common denominator, and just don't do details,or say why they ask you to make changes. Now, he is used to being in charge,given all the information and making a decision on his own,based on that knowledge. He hasn't been told all he needs to know,so is just doing same old same old...

On another front, the Metformin is not "going down well".....

Hey Maggie-whereabouts in Liverpool are you? We are both "expat" Scousers..


----------



## Northerner

clare w said:


> The jobs not a huge issue-in all probability he was going to stay retired,it's just closed a door that was open,that's all.
> More worrying is his lack of interest/ability to take this seriously. He's been scoffing bread all day,put soy sauce all over his healthy home cooked stir fry,and forgot to test his blood as per docs instructions..it was 32....!!!!



In some ways (and please don't take this the wrong way!) it's a shame that he hasn't had an acute problem, as you say he has had little major in the way of symptoms. I was the opposite when diagnosed - I have never felt so ill and was literally an hour away from coma and not being found. I was extremely sick and dehydrated and at risk of major organ failure. Tests indicated I had a heart attack the day after being admitted to hospital. I lost 17 pounds in weight in 3 days. Prior to this I had been very fit and active, although prone to the occasional heavy alcohol binge. 

Suddenly being that ill made me realise I never wanted to feel that bad ever again, and because of this I have always taken diabetes very seriously. The consequences of not doing so are truly horrible. I hope that he soon accepts that doing the right thing for diabetes is the only way to go, and pushing your blood sugar levels up to six times what the body is capable of dealing with safely by eating the wrong things is certainly not the right thing!  The attitude of the healthcare people he seems to have encountered si probably not helping to hammer the message home, unfortunately!


----------



## Mark T

clare w said:


> ...More worrying is his lack of interest/ability to take this seriously. He's been scoffing bread all day,put soy sauce all over his healthy home cooked stir fry,and forgot to test his blood as per docs instructions..it was 32....!!!!


I hope you are doing OK in all of this - it can be a shock for the partner as much as it can be for the diabetic.

Do you feel the need to kick him out of the denial stage?  You could hit him with a blunt hint, like brochures for funeral firms or review the life assurance.  Although that could equally also be very counter-productive if he has moved to a more childlike psyche.

I know someone who has woken up with her partner dead in bed next to her from a heart attack, it's a very unpleasant experience.  I'm sure if he could imagine what that would feel like he would think twice.


----------



## SacredHeart

Hi Clare. 

I don't want to be an alarmist here,but like others,I'm concerned about the readings considering the (in my opinion) ridiculously long wait to be seen, and what comes over as a rather lax attitude from your health care team.

I'm not wanting to scare you,but it might be worth having a read of some of the signs of what's known as DKA. It's good that you're testing for ketones, and I'd keep doing that, as to be honest, I'm surprised that they've not made more of an appearance already.

http://www.isletsofhope.com/diabetes/complications/diabetic_ketoacidosis_dka_1.html

The information here is quite good. Just so that you've got an idea of what to look out for.

When I was diagnosed, my housemate was EXTREMELY keen that I saw a doctor, because he saw alarm bells ringing that I didn't see,(being confused, uncharactersistic behaviour, being very unsteady on my feet, being pale, my eyes greying over, having emotionally violent outbursts, near fainting) and I was very resistant to be persuaded that there was anything wrong. Just so that you're aware that he may not want to admit feeling bad,even if he is, so just to keep your eyes open.


----------



## Ellie Jones

Clare 

I do half feel sorry for hubby

He's only just been told, so no surprise that he's sort of rebelling against it more so if he doesn't particularly feel unwell in himself, I very much doubt that it's really started to sink in...

As you know that his job involves managament and being in control but even facing disaster in a plane he would all relevant info to make a management decission and take control..  At the moment he hasn't got all the information he needs to take control of his diabetes (yes I'm another one who thinks his surgery needs a boot up the backside to shift them into gear) Hopefully has he gets this information he will see that he can take control and manage diabetes...   Couple blips and bumps along the way same as with flying...

As to the metformin playing him up, he an ask for the SR (slow release) version which can be kinder on the stomach, I would actually make an appointment to see GP to sort this and then say that it's getting worse not better, he's not prepared to wait and wants it sorted now even if it means a stay in hospital etc..


----------



## Alan S

clare w said:


> The jobs not a huge issue-in all probability he was going to stay retired,it's just closed a door that was open,that's all.
> More worrying is his lack of interest/ability to take this seriously. He's been scoffing bread all day,put soy sauce all over his healthy home cooked stir fry,and forgot to test his blood as per docs instructions..it was 32....!!!!




Don't worry abut the soy sauce - it may be high in salt but it has almost no sugar. It's the bread and any rice he had with that stir-fry that caused the high blood glucose levels.

Please ask him to read those links in earlier posts.


----------



## clare w

Alan-no bread,no rice..just lean meat n veggies....

Why would diabettes cause a heart attack??


----------



## Northerner

clare w said:


> Alan-no bread,no rice..just lean meat n veggies....
> 
> Why would diabettes cause a heart attack??



Hi Clare, I think it may have been your earlier reference to hubby eating a lot of bread that Alan meant.

Diabetes is a major risk factor for heart disease and stroke. Basically, the body can cope with levels of between around 3.5-7 mmol/l, when it goes higher than this then your blood vessels are having to deal with something they are not meant to and this can lead to thickening/hardening of the arteries which can hugely increase the possibility of a heart attack. When I was in hospital, in the Cardiac ward, every single person in that ward had diabetes, either diagnosed or undiagnosed - all had had heart attacks.

Perhaps even more worrying are the increased risks of blindness and kidney disease, as these involve the tiny blood vessels and can be compromised much more quickly. The thought of blindness or dialysis is a big motivator for me, I can tell you! 

Sorry if this is all very gloomy, I know that it is very early days for you both still, but really you need to be extra careful at this point until he is getting proper treatment, rather than relaxed until you find out more.

I'm just hoping that the next appointment is better than the attention he has received so far!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

clare w said:


> Alan-no bread,no rice..just lean meat n veggies....
> 
> Why would diabettes cause a heart attack??



I think Mark was making a rather extreme point about the possibility of a severe medical event that might follow unheeded extremely high blood sugars (as Alan mentioned, at diagnosis he was told he was close to coma and organ failure ). It would seem your clinic certainly are treating your husband as type 2 (where the immediate problem of DKA is much less likely), with metformin and fairly relaxed attitude to appointments. In your shoes I would want the diagnosis to be confirmed as soon as possible.

Diabetes does carry an increased risk of heart disease as a long-term complication (hence the increased monitoring of cholesterol and blood pressure for diabetics), but I'm not sure I've heard of it as an immediate effect at or near diagnosis.


----------



## clare w

What's DKA please? Kippers for brekkie today-no cereal


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Diabetic Keto Acidosis. Really nasty

At or around Dx with Type 1 your body can't get glucose from carbs (no/not enough insulin) so you start burning fat. By-product of this is the ketones you've been advised to test for. If ketones build up in the bloodstream the blood turns acidic. Anytime a T1 gets ill or has a reading over about 14-15 they are advised to check for ketones. 

If untreated DKA can lead to coma and death.


----------



## Mark T

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I think Mark was making a rather extreme point about the possibility of a severe medical event that might follow unheeded extremely high blood sugars...



Yep, I was intentionally being very very extreme.  He isn't likely to have that issue, say next week, but sticking you head in the sand means there is a very real chance of it being part of the future.

But you got him on kippers this morning - so well done to you


----------



## clare w

So I guess the fact his urine test is ok is a good sign?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

No ketones in urine is good. His BG levels though are still very concerning.

M


----------



## Ellie Jones

DKA isn't pleasent experience at all

It starts with low levels in the urine, normally you will have raised BG's as well if you don't take action (know as sick day rules) it escalates and can do so very quickly...

Other signs are a peardrop. damp straw or acidtone like nail varnish emover of the breath, as acidtone is also a by-product by this can be expelled through the lungs..

Other symptoms

Larthargic
Pale glammy skin
Fast pulse
shallow breathing
Feeling sick/being sick
Stomach pains

Once you've start to go into DKA the only treatment is insulin

You get a list of sick days rules, this helps to avoid a crisis point and the need for hospilisation..

Baiscs of this, is that if at anytime you BG goes above 12mmol/l you start checking for ketones (either with urines sticks or via a ketone meter) if you find ketones you start a process of increasing your fluid intake which helps to maintian hydration, and do a insulin correction then you wait 2 hours, repeat urine test and BG if still high you take another insulin correction and note if ketones are staying the same or getting worse, you keep this up every 2 hours until under control..  If you find that your ketones are continually increasing or you start showing any of the above symptoms, then its time to call medcial help via 999

You start testing at around 12mmol/l because not only do individual's have a different tollerance level, but the tollerance level can be individual to the situation..  So one time you start to show signs at 18mmol/l another time it could start at 12mmol/l and the earlier you can detect that your body is starting to struggle the more likely you will be able to resolve it yourself..

Even though it's always a concern for a diabetic and something to watch for, you do find that it's occurrance is individual, most won't see it after their first diagnoses, such as my husband had it 32 years agao and not seen since!  For me it was a major problem when I was pregnant 20 years ago (spent more time in hospital being treated for DKA than out) but I've not seen it since even though I do check if necessary..  But others seem to have a constant problem and easily hit the first stages of DKA at a blink..


----------



## clare w

Well so far his urine has remained clear...but his BG levels are still high 20s/30s...although he hasn't yet tested today as the diabetes nurse put him on diagonal testing (??) so today he will do it 2 hours after evening meal...
He had kippers for brekkie, and salad with mackeral for lunch...tea is turkey and veg.....sounds like an episode of master chef!!!! However we will see if it makes a difference to BG levels after yesterdays bread n cake fest !!

Thanks again to you all for your time on this steep learning curve!!!


----------



## Mark T

clare w said:


> ... the diabetes nurse put him on diagonal testing (??) so today he will do it 2 hours after evening meal...



Diagonal testing - this sort of thing?
Once a day, randomly, either one of: Before Breakfast, Breakfast+2 hrs, Before Lunch, Lunch + 2 hours, Dinner, Dinner+2 hours?

If so, I've also seem to referred to as the "week profile", but it probably has different names in different PCT's.


----------



## clare w

Yes,that's it....he hasn't tested at all yet today...


----------



## Robster65

I hope the low carb diet today will make a difference. It may then give him some encouragement to commit to some changes. 

You deserve a pat on the back for sticking at it and not just letting him sulk in a corner ! 

Rob


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Diagonal testing - this sort of thing?
> Once a day, randomly, either one of: Before Breakfast, Breakfast+2 hrs, Before Lunch, Lunch + 2 hours, Dinner, Dinner+2 hours?
> 
> If so, I've also seem to referred to as the "week profile", but it probably has different names in different PCT's.



If this is what it entails, then it's also important to record the meal being eaten. However, if you don't test before the meal as well as after, you won't know how much of a rise the food has produced!


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> If this is what it entails, then it's also important to record the meal being eaten. However, if you don't test before the meal as well as after, you won't know how much of a rise the food has produced!


I'm supposed to be on the same schedule. 

What I do is to double up my tests, so if I had a before breakfast test, I would add an extra one after breakfast, if I had an after dinner, I'd add a before dinner, etc.  That gives me information on how each meal affects me - I keep my own (detailed) notes as well since the logbook the nurses give you don't provide much room.

I seem to be able to get away with asking for 100 test strips every two months. If your nurse/doctor is being more tight it can be more difficult.

It doesn't give you as much information quickly as testing 6+ times per day, but over a period of time you can build up a profile of how different foods and activities affect blood glucose.


----------



## clare w

Well he needs to do a finger test tonight so I'll let you know,dinner was turkey,loads of veg and a spoonful of mash....he did a urine earlier and for the first time that showed no glucose,so that's good. I must thank you all for your help,it's great...xxx


----------



## Northerner

clare w said:


> Well he needs to do a finger test tonight so I'll let you know,dinner was turkey,loads of veg and a spoonful of mash....he did a urine earlier and for the first time that showed no glucose,so that's good. I must thank you all for your help,it's great...xxx



That's great Clare, hope the after dinner one is good too!


----------



## clare w

The after dinner one was 17-one of the lowest he's had,and certainly well below what it normally is after eating...but still higher than normal 
I guess it shows him how lowering the carb/sugar intake works...


----------



## Northerner

clare w said:


> The after dinner one was 17-one of the lowest he's had,and certainly well below what it normally is after eating...but still higher than normal
> I guess it shows him how lowering the carb/sugar intake works...



That's good Clare - let's hope the penny drops!


----------



## clare w

Right Guys-todays question...
Although he's been feeling fine the whole time, today he's lethargic and has a headache and says his chest/stomach doesn't feel quite right...and he says his vision isn't as good as it should be....ideas????
His reading last night was 9 and this mornings 11 ,, much better,so why should he be feeling rough today....???? I did suggest he call the diabetes nurse but he pooh poohed that....


----------



## Natalie123

Hi Clare, I would have thought that this is because his sugar levels have improved so quickly. His body is not used to it and he is probably getting false hypo symptoms. Its nothing to worry about and after a few days or so should go away. It would be worth checking with the nurse though, just in case...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Feeling better with D can be a bit like trying to dock an oil tanker. You have to make the changes and then watch and wait for the improvements to be felt.

Some people get complications-like symptoms of discomfort (eg tingling/sensitive feet) or blurry vision when their BG levels begin to return to normal after having been high for quite some time.

Maintaining good levels for a while usually seen these improve and a sense of 'wellness' return.


----------



## Doghouse

Hi Clare
The thing that sent me to the Dr in the first place was that I suddenly became very short sighted. This lead in time to diagnosis and insulin. After about two weeks on insulin, my eyes returned to normal. About a week later they went rather long sighted, which carried on for about another two weeks. Then they became normal again, and have stayed  normal ever since.
In time the excess glucose enters into the eyeball, and changes the refractive index of the fluid inside. This changes the focal length of the eye. This is a physics thing, nothing to do with any damaging effects of high blood sugar. Perhaps this is what is going on.
Mike


----------



## Ellie Jones

The iffy stomach could be the metformin keep an eye on it and if necessary ask to be swapped to the slow release version..

The blurry vision is probably his eyes readjusting to lower blood glucose levels and the not so good feeling also linked to this..

As the bloods glucose levels slowly increase the body will get used to the higher levels without you really noticing untill it really starts to impact, such as increased thrist etc..

Bringing levels down to normal can actually make you feel more crap than you started at first more so if done too quickly....  Hence on of the reasons why at first diagnoses the medical profession doesn't like bring it down to quickly in a short space of time, as not only does it generally make you feel crap, but it can in some cases exasparte complications such with the eyes causing a bleed..  Don't panic as he's newly diganosed this is unlikely to happen..

If he feels a bit wobbly and it could be a phamtom hypo, best thing is to nibble/eat a carb free snack small piece of cheese/meat or perhaps a sugar free jelly this can help fool the body into thinking that it's not hypo...

He's doing well and just needs to hold in there as his body will adjust back and be happy on the more normal levels...  But once he gets to them and his body is happy he will be able to see clearer what different foods react on his BG etc...  So will likely be more happier to adjust his diet as required...


----------



## clare w

Once again,thank you all for setting my mind at rest....xxx


----------



## Robster65

It sounds as though the metformin may be having a positive effect (along with possible negatives too) and some of us may need to eat our words and apologise to the doctors concerned !

I hope your husband's body starts behaving itself very soon and that he can avoid the dreaded injections for a while.

Rob


----------



## clare w

Hi guys,haven't been here for a while,as all had settled down...but.........
lately my husband hasn't been taking his metformin, nor testing his blood. He stopped metformin about 6 weeks ago, and tested his blood last around 3 weeks ago... 

He says he doesn't have diabetes anymore, he's fine,doesnt need any meds etc...last blood test he did was about 7....any ideas guys?? Does diabetes ever just go away? In all fairness,he does seem well, no thirst or anything...


----------



## Mark T

clare w said:


> Does diabetes ever just go away?


I don't believe that it does. You can put it into "regression" or reversed or whatever, but if you start eating more calories then you need and lots of carbs - it will come back and bite.

An hbA1c of 7 isn't that low - I believe the non-diabetic range is 3.8 to 5.2 or something.


----------



## Northerner

Hi Clare, was that a fingerprick blood test? If so it doesn't really tell you anything in isolation. If it was an HbA1c test (which he would have done at the doctors) then it isn't bad, although ideally it could do with being a little lower.

Unfortunately, there is no cure for diabetes, but it is possible to manage it successfully by eating the right things, staying active and reducing any extra pounds that may be there. Becoming complacent and believing you are cured may lead to letting things slip and then blood sugar levels can get out of control again, so it's always important to have respect for diabetes and not ignore it. Just because he has none of the usual symptoms currently does not mean that his levels are at those of a non-diabetic, his body may simply be able to tolerate a higher than normal level and things may need to get really bad befre he gets the symptoms. Does his doctor know that he has stopped the metformin?


----------



## clare w

Yes,it was a finger test on a contour machine, and no,his doc doesn't know he's stopped meds..


----------



## RSVP

Not very fair on you in my opinion.

If it were my o/h I'd tell him either I phone the Dr or he does!

Sorry if a tad harsh but it'll be you picking up the pieces it needs sorting.



Take Care 


Sarah x


----------



## Andy HB

I stopped my metformin after three months too. But, I was not in denial of my condition which, please forgive me, seems to be the case with your husband.

I continue to test infrequently to ensure my levels remain OK and I suggest that your husband does too.

Type 2 diabetes can be controlled using just diet and exercise, but as others have said the symptoms will return if he doesn't take care to ensure that the conditions which caused them to occur in the first place never occur again.

Thinking that diabetes will just go away is just a fantasy I'm afraid and a very dangerous one at that.

Anyway, for the moment, it is possible he is OK, but you don't have very much information to go on to confirm that.

Best wishes,

Andy


----------



## Northerner

clare w said:


> Yes,it was a finger test on a contour machine, and no,his doc doesn't know he's stopped meds..



In that case so much would depend on when the test was done i.e. how soon after eating, or was it before eating? 7 would be at the upper end of the scale for a fasting fingerprick test, and tests after eating would more than likely be well above range. Hope you can persuade him to see the doctor and get everything checked out - it's in his best interests!


----------

